# White flaking in my water



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jun 13, 2014)

I am growing in DWC and the water has developed these white flaking  stuff.  From researching it looks like it could be root problems?
The plant itself seems okay, maybe I should flush with plain water (chlorine in tap water should help with bacteria?) 
How bad is this?   Water looks kind of clammy.  
Should I add hydrogen peroxide?????  I have 2 plants going the other one seems fine?????
problem is the critical kush while the jack herer seems to be okay.

SG


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay (not the best pics hope they help) plant on right is Jack Herer, seems to be doing well,
On the left is Critical Kush, was slow in seeding and slow to start growing.  I emptied the res yesterday so the water may not show all the 
flaking but it seems to be still there.
Roots look okay, cannot see any obvious problem.PH is 5.6  neuts at 1008PPM  room temp 65* - 82* Light 400w  MH
Will try and get better pics outside latter today.

Thanks   SG 

View attachment 2wks.jpg


View attachment water prob.jpg


View attachment roots CK.jpg


----------



## shaggyballs (Jun 13, 2014)

Nutrient precipitation maybe?


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jun 14, 2014)

That's a new one to me, can you give me more info?????

Thanks  SG


----------



## shaggyballs (Jun 14, 2014)

For plant roots to be able to absorb nutrients, the nutrients must be dissolved in solution. The process of precipitation (the reverse of dissolving) results in the formation of solids in the nutrient solution, making nutrients unavailable to plants. Not all precipitation settles to the bottom of the tanks, some precipitates occur as very fine suspension invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## bagabones (Jun 27, 2014)

I agree with shaggyballs


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 2, 2014)

I would agree that you are probably getting some nute salts precipitation happening. You are at 1000ppm in a small container so when the plants suck up some of the water and don't take in as much nutes, the concentration becomes too high for the water to hold it suspended in solution so it precipitates out. This is unavoidable in hydro setups unless you continually flush or do a drain to waste type of setup. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless the plants begin showing some issues. 

I personally wouldn't run that high a ppm in veg. I usually level off around 700ppm. To me, it seems like when I go higher than ~700ppm I get too much growth and end up having to cut them back to keep them from getting too big. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## bagabones (Jul 2, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> I would agree that you are probably getting some nute salts precipitation happening. You are at 1000ppm in a small container so when the plants suck up some of the water and don't take in as much nutes, the concentration becomes too high for the water to hold it suspended in solution so it precipitates out. This is unavoidable in hydro setups unless you continually flush or do a drain to waste type of setup. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless the plants begin showing some issues.
> 
> I personally wouldn't run that high a ppm in veg. I usually level off around 700ppm. To me, it seems like when I go higher than ~700ppm I get too much growth and end up having to cut them back to keep them from getting too big. That is just my opinion though.



yes and I bet you also get tighter internode spacing ...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah I usually get good tight internode spacing. I think the key is getting a balance of nutrients to light intensity to the strain of plants to get the right spacing. Sometimes it can be too tight when you have the squat Indicas.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jul 4, 2014)

Just a quick update, I flush_ed and changed water twice and have not seen anyproblems since.
Its been almost 4 weeks that  plant is well into major budding and huge,  I need to actually stop it from growing???
I guess thats a good problem,
I did lower the neuts a bit then gradually worked them back up.
Thanks for all the imput.

SG _


----------



## shaggyballs (Jul 28, 2014)

sometime the order you add the nutes is important.
also is you PH up and down too much it can happen.


----------

